# pocket doors ...how to make fire rated



## mgsproperties (Jul 20, 2008)

I belive that the door has to be fire rated and you need a self closing latch.

you can probably find a door that is fire rated and install it instead of the actuall pocket door but the self closing latch would be harder to figure out


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Try this Link . they also have self closer. Its a 30min door. check your code!!! for the right rateing.good luck BOBhttp://www.wnibi.com/Building/Story.aspx/6049


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks BOB I really didnt think anybody made this type of door that will work just fine


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

clasact said:


> Thanks BOB I really didnt think anybody made this type of door that will work just fine


anytime!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

buletbob said:


> Try this Link . they also have self closer. Its a 30min door. check your code!!! for the right rateing.good luck BOBhttp://www.wnibi.com/Building/Story.aspx/6049


Nice find Bob. (I can imagine the cost, tho...)


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing (cost) since they are in the UK but the doors must be fire rated and for he openning I really dont see any other way of doing this.Now if anyone has a better solution I am all ears.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Nice find Bob. (I can imagine the cost, tho...)


That company is out the UK, so they may not even be available over here.


----------



## mgsproperties (Jul 20, 2008)

bravo bob bravo
great find, u learn something new everyday!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Contact the vender and ask if there is a dealer here in the U.S..
And then see if you can just order the kit with out the door. The door most likly will be cheaper here in the u.s.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

There is not a code requirement (in the International codes) for the garage door to be self-closing. That requirement is often a jurisdictional call. The code requires either a fire-rated door or a solid core 1-3/8" wood door. 

I require them to be gasketed doors to limit smoke/air transfer in a fire, but that is something that is also jurisdictional.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I knew you would come to the rescue on this question termite.Bob had the solution for my problem but after checking with them they are expansive so you are going to save me alot.I would have checked with the local code people but they are a third party examiner and its hard to get ahold of them.I don't really need to follow any ,we have no code for renovations but I am thinking 7 years down the road when I sell this place that having it up to code could get me more out of it.Thanks all who answered


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm not saying it isn't possible, but 1-3/8" thick solid core might be challenging to come up with in a pocket door. I've never seen it done before, but there's nothing that would particularly exclude it from the realm of possibility!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

CLASACT ! Is there a reason why you need a set of pocket doors ????. I Personally don't think its a good idea. i prefer a steel prehung with steel frame. Its much more securer then a pocket door. It will also help against unwanted trespassers. Something to think about.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I have commercial equipment (stove ,refrig,ovens )in my kitchen the openings going into the kitchen had to be over sized to get them in.All the other exterior doors I put in are standard size so through the garage will be the only way to get them out again.As for security I have solid garage doors and an alarm system oh and a pitt bull so I think I am good their
KC I got a place not 15 miles away I can get solid oak doors made as I want for less then 100 $ I just thought for fire rating they had to be steel but you answered that Thanks


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

$100??? I couldn't build them for that. At that price I'd jump all over it if I were you.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I Understand. Good luck!, Bob


----------



## splicer (Jan 18, 2011)

clasact said:


> I want to put in a set of pocket doors going from the house to the garage but it has recently dawned on me the that door needs to be fire rated if I am not mistaken so how can I do this or is it not feasible and I need to come up with a new plan???? Any info would be much appreciated


Did you find a solution? I'm looking to do the same.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

yes I did ,I put in 1 1\2 inch solid oak doors with self closer.The closeris the same thing as you would find on those kithen drawers that close by them selfs and then I hung a heavy plastic curtain on the garage side that is on a pully so you can pull it back out of the way to get in and out but also just unhok the chain and it will slide across by itself.I had the local fire marshal over for a cook out last summer and showed it to him,he told me it more then meet any code in the state and thought it was a great ideal.So far the olny problem is since the doors are heavy I have to keep the tracks clean and oiled well,one bit of dirt and they get hard to move


----------



## kip435 (Jul 24, 2006)

clasact said:


> yes I did ,I put in 1 1\2 inch solid oak doors with self closer.The closeris the same thing as you would find on those kithen drawers that close by them selfs and then I hung a heavy plastic curtain on the garage side that is on a pully so you can pull it back out of the way to get in and out but also just unhok the chain and it will slide across by itself.I had the local fire marshal over for a cook out last summer and showed it to him,he told me it more then meet any code in the state and thought it was a great ideal.So far the olny problem is since the doors are heavy I have to keep the tracks clean and oiled well,one bit of dirt and they get hard to move


let me get this straight, you put plastic in front of a rated opening????


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

clasact said:


> I want to put in a set of pocket doors going from the house to the garage but it has recently dawned on me the that door needs to be fire rated if I am not mistaken so how can I do this or is it not feasible and I need to come up with a new plan???? Any info would be much appreciated


Commercial buildings in the US use this type of door. You see them in lofts in Manhattan that used to be manufacturing facilities.
Try googling "loft doors".
Ron


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I must have missed something. Without a friction fitting gasket around ALL four edges of at least one side, how do you seal off the air passages (garage chemical fumes) and still be able to open and close the door without the aid of a fairly powerful motor and chain pulley system. This certainly can't be something you can operate with your fingertips, can it?


----------

